# Can anyone confirm this track



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I found this track today while I was setting cameras out. I though it was a big dog but the pad threw me off. Any help would be appreciated its 5 in he's from claw to bottom of pad and 4 inches wide


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Big domestic dog


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

merican werewolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

